# Help me decide on wheels.



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey,

Well I have a black/black 06 GTO... and I really want to get a set of rims for it.

I only have about $1,200 to spend so I need to find something rather cheap... I wouldn't mind a set of used once from a forum member with tires include... that is actually what I am looking for.

Anyway, I just wanted some opinions on which wheels look nice and which ones people have and have liked.... there are so many options out there when it comes to wheels... I just wanted to see what everyone has had experience with. 

Also.. if any forum members are selling a set.. please let me know as I am interested.

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Man wheels is a personal taste, it is like me telling you what style clothes to ware. Me what I like on dark cars is shiny wheels, something with a chrome or poished lip would look nice. And between 18-19 inches would be cool. LS1GTO has a photo thread that has folks cars with wheels that can give you some ideas. Tirerack is a good place to shop for tires thats where I allways get mine.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Man wheels is a personal taste, it is like me telling you what style clothes to ware. Me what I like on dark cars is shiny wheels, something with a chrome or poished lip would look nice. And between 18-19 inches would be cool. LS1GTO has a photo thread that has folks cars with wheels that can give you some ideas. Tirerack is a good place to shop for tires thats where I allways get mine.


Matt,
Can't add much to the above post which hits the nail on the head.

Food for thought to get a set of wheels only in your budget range are a few TSW's I would like to own...

BWT: TSW Wheels - Indy 500 (Silver w/ Mirror Lip) - TSW Rims

BWT: TSW Lightweight Alloy Wheels - Mondello - Hyper Black - Rims

BWT: TSW Lightweight Alloy Wheels - Nogaro - Silver - Rims

BWT: TSW Lightweight Alloy Wheels - Thruxton - Hyper Black - Rims


BWT: TSW Wheels - Jarama (Silver w/ Mirror Lip) - TSW Rims

If you had deeper pockets, my favorite are;
Complete Custom Wheel - 505a /// Wheel Profiles
Attached pic are what the ccw 505a wheels look like if I could afford to put them on my goat.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

On Black cars I like the looks of Black painted rims with the chrome lip.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

look here --> RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository
222 pics of GTO's with all different wheels


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Just remember..... stock wheels look better than ugly cheap wheels... Don't allow your budget and your desire for wheels to trump good taste... 

I call the illness "Sawblade Syndrome"... Where the appeal of something shiny, ANYTHING shiny, overpowers all sensibilities...

You'll find something in your budget. But alot of times the wheels that you find available at low-scale prices, are cheap for a reason.... Nobody wants to bolt those to their car...

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Ninjured said:


> look here --> RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository
> 222 pics of GTO's with all different wheels


Great link... thanks for the post!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ninjured said:


> look here --> RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository
> 222 pics of GTO's with all different wheels




Gave me lots of good ideas, Thanks ninjured!


----------

